# need vampire food ideas



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Not sure what you consider easy, but Bleeding Cupcakes seem to fit the motif:

Bleeding Cupcakes - Perfect Entertaining

Chips and Salsa could be called "Chips and Dracula's Garden Salsa"

Buffalo Wings (either bought frozen or pre-made from whatever local place you have that sells 'em)

Finger sandwiches in coffin shapes (it's a simple enough shape that you don't need a cookie cutter, and you could write RIP on each one with gel, mustard, colored mayo, etc.)

There's a few easy dip recipes I make: one is a block of cream cheese covered with a rasberry chipotle sauce (it's sold down here pre-made), then served with crackers or chips; the second is goat cheese covered with tomato pesto and served with thin crackers... both dips are red, gloopy, and icky when associated with the idea of blood.

And if you don't already have a drink, a sangria punch makes a great Vampire punch.


----------



## benjamindaymon (Oct 15, 2008)

This recipe is pretty easy to make and can be prepared several days in advance of your party and reheated. It's called Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato Soup with 'Spider Web' Garnish. It's basically a gourmet version of the tomato soup we all grew up with. 

It'll look like a bowl of blood with a spider web on top. You could do one large bowl for everyone at the party to "dip into" or do individual servings. 

The "web" can be done in white, tinted eerie green or even a combination of the two colors... Great for the kids and adult Halloween parties alike.

Link to recipe: Scary Halloween Recipe: Spider Web Soup - Associated Content

Ben


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a vampire themed party last year and this was my menu:

Corpse Ribs (called Adams Ribs-same as Witchy Womans)
Van Helsings "Stake" Bites (Tostitos scoops with beef fajita filling in them)
Vampire Poultry on a Stake (Beer can chicken stuck upright on a cedar stake)
Bat Wings (black chicken wings)
Raven Wings (garlic chicken wings)
Moldy Dip (sour cream and blue cheese based dip for wings)
Count Meathead (my mr. meathead from last year with fangs)
Bone Marrow w/Coagulated Blood (cream cheese w/cranberry sauce)
Sunburned Vamp Flesh (homemade beef jerky)
Vampire Repellent Bits (garlic cloves wrappedin phyllo and walnuts)
Eyes of Bat (jumbo black olives stuffed with garlic cream cheese)
Bloody Shrimp Shots (1 jumbo shrimp in shot glass with cocktail sauce)
Entrails with Scabs (homemade salsa & blue chips)
Decapitated Dracula (cheese ball that looks like a vampire head)
Nosferatu Canape (mozz. balls on blue chips made to look like dracula)
Cheese "Bites" (cheese and grapes on a tray with toothpicks)

Moldy Bones (meringue bones)
Monster Fingers (same as Witchy Woman)
Blood Drenched Velvet Cake (red velvet cake with white frosting and red gel icing blood)
Kiss of the Vampire (lip shaped cookies with frosting fangs)
Gothy Popcorn Balls (black Popcorn Balls)
Absinthe Green Fairy Suckers (honey,nutmeg and anise suckers)
Silver Crosses (cross shaped chocolate sugar cookies with silver edible glitter)
Vampire Victims (last years pilsbury dead boys)
Decrepit Earth (people chow)
Death by Chocolate Apples (apple chips dipped in chocolate served with caramel dip)
Bleeding Heart Cupcakes (heart shaped cupcakes with red jelly inside)
Bloodsucker Berries (tuxedo strawberries)
Risen from the Grave (dirt cups)
Holy Wafers with Putrid Pumpkin Dip (making wafers out of pie crust and serving with a pumpkin pie dip)
Evil Eyes (peanut butter eyeballs)
Jello Shots(of course), Blood Punch, Beer, Shot Bar and Holy Water (bottled water)
Bleeding Heart Jello Mold 

If you want any recipes let me know.

By the way I copied this from a post from last year, that's why it some references to people who are not on your post!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Tallula, I would love the recipes for the evil eyes and moldy bones.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Tallula - As soon as I read Halloween Princess' post I thought Oh she HAS to see what Tallula all did last year.  I'm glad you responded!

Halloween Princess - you HAVE to see Tallula's pic's from last year. She did such a great job decorating. She posted a bunch last year...do a search and check them out if you have time.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Jackielantern said:


> Tallula - As soon as I read Halloween Princess' post I thought Oh she HAS to see what Tallula all did last year.  I'm glad you responded!
> 
> Halloween Princess - you HAVE to see Tallula's pic's from last year. She did such a great job decorating. She posted a bunch last year...do a search and check them out if you have time.



THANKS!!! Sorry i haven't responded to you Halloween Princess, I will get you the recipes when i get home from work today! I had a party at my house on Saturday and I'm still trying to recover!!!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Tallula, I'd love to see your pictures too. I just had my party this past Saturday and need to take more pics. Show me yours and I'll show you mine. =)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

No hurry Tallula. My party is Friday so I still have time. Take a moment to recuperate =)


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Cranberry or pomegranate juice.

Some sort of cookie or cake with a raspberry sauce to drizzle over the top.


----------

